# Anbringung Ruderdollen



## Hans91 (10. Juni 2016)

Hallo, ich möchte mich kurz vorstellen: Mein Name ist Hans, Jahrgang 1991, wohnhaft im süd-westlichen Niedersachsen.
Von Beruf Biologe, aber mit technischer Grundausbildung.
Zum Angeln habe ich mir ein Alu-Flachboden-Boot Alumacraft 1036  zugelegt. 
(Länge 305 cm, Breite Boden 92 cm, Breite oben 140 cm, Höhe 48 cm, Gewicht 45 kg)
Nun möchte ich die Ruderdollen anbringen  und bin unsicher, in welchem Abstand ich sie von der Vorderkante  Ruderbank (also dort wo die Kniekehlen sind) gemessen, montieren soll.  Die Ruderlänge ist 225 cm.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn die Ruderboot-Besitzer mir mal das Maß an ihrem Boot mitteilen würden.
Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße, Hans


----------



## allegoric (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Anbringung Ruderdollen*

Mach's doch einfach und halte es an. Dort wo es passt, kommt die Befestigung rein... Das ist doch irgendwo auch von deiner Armlänge und Sitzposition abhängig. Eine Pi mal Daumen Größe ist die Länge deines ausgestreckten Armes bis zum Handgelenk beim aufrechten Sitzen. Wenn du dich nach vorne beugst, um die Ruder ins Wasser zu tauchen, liegt die Dolle hinter deinem Handgelenk und wenn du durchziehst und die Ruder zu dir ranholst, dann liegt die Dolle vor deinem Handgelenk. Einfach mal ein paar Videos angucken, dann siehst du, dass das überall gleich ist.

Ich würde es so machen, dass es mir selbst bequem ist und ich damit zurecht komme. Das würde ich dir auch empfehlen. Vielleicht eine zweite Person mitnehmen, die mal Dolle spielt, dann kannst es so ausprobieren, was am besten für dich ist.


----------



## Hans91 (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Anbringung Ruderdollen*

allegoric Vielen Dank für Deine Info. Das hilft mir!
Damit können wir das Thema abschließen.
Gruß, Hans


----------

